# Cruise Control Shifting Problem on 2001 Sentra GXE



## Xnaron (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 2001 GXE and it has had a problem since the day I bought it. The problem happens when cruise control is engaged and you go over a hill that requires the transmission to gear down. After the car goes over the hill and starts going down the other side it does not gear back up to the proper gear. It stays in the higher reving gear until I either turn cruise control off or press the resume button. Anyone else ever see this problem? The dealership tried to fix it when I first got the car but could not. They even replaced the entire cruise module. Nothing worked. I just gave up on getting it fixed as it wasn't too major of an issue. I am just curious to see if others have experienced this and got the issue resolved.

THanks,
Brendin


----------



## Xnaron (Jan 11, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not for this...


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=114668


----------

